# Retiring



## rscott2002 (Jun 27, 2011)

I intend to move to Thailand on a retirement visa. Under these rules will I be allowed to earn investment income from rental properties within Thailand, or will I require a different visa.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

*income from rental properties*

Provided you are a passive investor you will be OK with the retirement visa (& no work permit). If you are actively involved then it because increasingly questionable. For example if you were advertising for bookings and managing those bookings then it is more a business. There was one guy in Phuket who was on the management committee of the condo block in which he owned several apartments, and he was hauled in and charged (no work permit)
. In other words the more 'arms length' the better.


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

If you you do not get anymore replies here I suggest you go to Thai Visa and ask the question. There 3 or 4 members there who have excellent knowlegde of these things.


----------

